# Music+sound awards... anyone?



## AudioLoco (Apr 4, 2022)

Was just curious about what is this as I see it popping around often lately, there is an entry fee etc....

http://www.masawards.com/2022-entry-details


----------



## AudioLoco (Apr 5, 2022)

bumpsky....?


----------

